# What's this badge?



## SeR (28 Apr 2014)

Would anybody happen to know what the badge is on the general's epaulette (below the maple leaf)?


----------



## dapaterson (28 Apr 2014)

Aide de Camp to the Lieutenant Governor of Ontario, I believe.


----------



## Harris (28 Apr 2014)

Here is the one the Nova Scotia aides wear.


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Apr 2014)

I didn't know Aide de Campe's could be at General level.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Apr 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I didn't know Aide de Campe's could be at General level.



Canada

Aides-de-camp in Canada are appointed to the Queen and some members of the royal family, the governor general, lieutenant governors, and to certain other appointments (e.g., Minister of National Defence, flag/general officers, Canadian heads of mission, foreign heads of state visiting Canada). In addition to the military officers appointed as full-time aides-de-camp to the governor general, several other flag/general and senior officers are appointed ex officio as honorary aides-de-camp to the governor general including:

The Chief of the Defence Staff
The commandant of the Royal Military College of Canada
A senior officer of the Quebec-based Royal 22e Régiment
Commanding officer, The Governor General's Horse Guards
Commanding officer, Governor General's Foot Guards
Commanding officer, The Canadian Grenadier Guards
The commanding officers of Naval Reserve divisions

Most aides-de-camp wear a gold pattern aiguillette when acting in their official capacity; however, members of St. John Ambulance Canada wear silver aiguillettes consistent with their other accoutrements.[citation needed] All aides-de-camp also wear the cypher or badge of the principal to whom they are appointed. Honorary appointees to the Queen (royal cypher), to the Duke of Edinburgh, or the Prince of Wales, wear the appropriate cypher on their uniform epaulet and are entitled to use the post-nominal letters ADC for the duration of their appointment.


Aides-de-camp to the governor general wear the governor general's badge (crest of the arms of Canada) and aides-de-camp to a lieutenant governor wear the lieutenant governor's badge (the shield of the province surmounted by a crown). They are appointed from officers of the Canadian Forces. Aides-de-camp to lieutenant governors are appointed from officers of the Canadian Forces, Royal Canadian Mounted Police and, depending on the province, aides may also be appointed from other uniformed organizations such as municipal or provincial police and emergency services. In certain instances, civilians may be appointed. Non-uniformed civilians do not wear the aiguillette, but do wear their lieutenant governor's badge as a symbol of their appointment. On November 29, 1973, Governor General Roland Michener concluded his initiative to permit aides-de-camp to the governor general and lieutenant governors to use the post-nominal letters A de C for the duration of their appointment.
Aides-de-camp to royal and vice-regal personages wear the aiguillette on the right shoulder. Aides-de-camp to all others wear their aiguillette on the left shoulder


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Apr 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Canada
> 
> Aides-de-camp in Canada are appointed to the Queen and some members of the royal family, the governor general, lieutenant governors, and to certain other appointments (e.g., Minister of National Defence, flag/general officers, Canadian heads of mission, foreign heads of state visiting Canada). In addition to the military officers appointed as full-time aides-de-camp to the governor general, several other flag/general and senior officers are appointed ex officio as honorary aides-de-camp to the governor general including:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I read this on wikipedia right after I posted.  I am just curious who the General is an Aide de Camp to, according to the Lt-Gov of Ontario website, the Chief Aide de Camp is a Colonel, guessing the GG?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Apr 2014)

If I am not mistaken the general in the pic is the 4th Canadian Division Commander....


----------



## Haggis (28 Apr 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> If I am not mistaken the general in the pic is the 4th Canadian Division Commander....



You are not mistaken.  He's presenting 4 Cdn Div patches.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Apr 2014)

Haggis said:
			
		

> You are not mistaken.  He's presenting 4 Cdn Div patches.



So excited for another parade to switch patch colours.  :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Apr 2014)

Ours is on 18 May with a NLT 23 June to have them up on the DEU's....


----------

